# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Land- und Immobilienerwerb >  Haus in BKK zur Miete/Grundstück in CNX gesucht.

## maeeutik

Hallo,
ich wende mich an die Forenkollegen, da meine Frau schon seit geraumer Zeit sich mit wenig Erfolg nach einem Haus für uns umsieht.

Die Lage des Hauses sollte noch zum Großraum von BKK gehören - Nonthaburi, Rangsit, Minburi, Thonburi, Prabadaeng, Samut Prakan und selbstverständlich jede Lage inmitten dieser Suburbs.

Darüber hinaus suchen wir ein für uns passendes Grundstück im Großraum Chiang Mai - HangDong, Mae Sai, San Kampaeng, Saraphi, etc. und selbstverständlich auch hier inmitten dieser Randgebiete.

Wenn also jemand etwas anzubieten oder vielleicht nur eine Info über einen Dritten hat der geneigt ist eine Immobilie zu veräußern bzw. zu vermieten - meldet Euch. Danke.
Mäeutik

----------


## schiene

Welche Grösse soll denn das Haus haben und was kann/soll monatl.bezahlt werden?
Ein paar mehr Infos z.b.Grösse,Zimmeranzahl,Baualter oder andere Anforderungen wären 
hilfreich.

----------


## chauat

Schau mal hier: http://eng.konbaan.com/

Gruß
Martin

----------


## pit

Im Moment ist mit Mieten in Bangkok nicht so gut. Das was frei war, ist meist von Flutopfern angemietet. Natürlich ab 40.000 aufwärts sollte es kein Problem geben.

 ::

----------


## schiene

hier findest du sehr viele  Angebote
http://www.pattayatrader.com/realest...&curr=2&qtext=

obwohl ich die da angegebenen Preis für sehr überhöht halte!!

----------


## maeeutik

Hallo zusammen!

Gott sei's gedankt bin ich ja seit gestern wieder in der Lage hier im Forum mit zu machen - wenn auch noch mit Huerden.
Euch, den postern sei ebenfalls gedankt, die Ihr Euch daran versucht habt mir/uns be de Wunsch nach einer Unterkunft behilflich zu sein. Leider fuehrten uns die Infos aus den gelisteten "www-Seiten" nicht zu dem was wir uns vorgestellt hatten - waren also nicht erfolgreich und snd demnach immer noch auf der Suche.

Sollte es deshalb an anderer Selle noch etwas geben, das uns eventuell hilft ein Haus anzumieten - bitte lasst Euch nicht abhalten und gebt eine kurze Rueckmeldung.

Gruss
maeeutik

----------


## pit

Eine kurze Vorstellung Deiner Anforderungen wäre sicherlich hilfreich. Möchtest Du eine Bude mit 15 m2 für 4.000 Baht, oder darf es was besseres sein?

 ::

----------


## maeeutik

Hallo Pit,

bezueglich Deiner Frage nach einem, unseren Vorstellungen entsprechenden, Mietzins fuer ein Haus/Townhaus nur soviel:
Guenstigst - aber es kann schon bis 30.000 Baht, max. 35.000 Baht gehen, wenn uns die Immobilie sehr gut gefallen wuerde und diese sich auch noch nahe dem Buero (Yannawa, Rama 3, nahe der neuen Bumibhol Bruecke die ueber Pra Padaeng nach Samut Prakan verlaeuft) meiner Frau befindet. 
Unterkuenfte nahe Sathorn, Narathiwas, Klong Toey, Samut Prakan, etc. haben demnach einen gewissen Standortvorteil. Doch sind auch andere Stadtteile bei uns im Focus - wir sind diesbezueglich leider nicht mehr so waehlerisch. Nur "Lam Luk Ka" und noch weiter entferntere Amphoers liegen ausserhalb unseres Suchkreises.

Pit, sollte Dir also was unterkommen - bitte melde Dich  

maeeutik

----------


## pit

Na, das wäre ja ganz grob auch in meiner Gegend. Macht es leichter, nach etwas Ausschau zu halten.

 ::

----------


## maeeutik

Hallo "Pit", und ein Hallo an all jene die sich mit meinem Thema mal beschaeftigt haben.

Wir haben ein Haus gefunden!
Seine Lage ist nahezu optimal - nahe der Narathiwat, der Pra Ram 3 und mit einem kurzen "link" hin nach Klong Toey (Sukhumvit, etc.).
Ich danke den "Bruedern" der Forengemeine - zumindest jenen die sich tatsaechlich mal Gedanken in meinem Interesse gemacht haben.

maeeutik

----------


## pit

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Kenne die Gegend halbwegs. Das sollte nicht weit vom Central sein!

Kannst Du mal ein paar Stichpunkte geben? Größe, Preis ect.?

 ::

----------


## maeeutik

Richtig, das Central Phra Ram 3 ist vielleicht gerade mal 500m entfernt (Luftlinie sogar wahrscheinlich deren nur 250m). Noch naeher befindet sich das "Long Beer Tawandaeng German Brewery", das aber nun ueberhaupt keinen Einfluss auf unsere Entscheidung hatte. 
Das Haus befindet sich in einer kleinen (allerdings auch schon etwas aelterem) Mu Baan, wobei die Haeuser darin nahezu vollstaendig einen renovierten Eindruck vermitteln. Darueber hinaus gibt es sehr moderne und nicht sehr hoch gebaute  Condominium-Gebaeude mit schaetzungsweise jeweils 10 Wohnungen. 

Wir selbst werden ein sogenanntes Townhause beziehen (was wir im Grunde nicht wollten, mangels Zeit und damit aus der Not heraus aber mit der jetzt gefundenen Loesung zufrieden sind - wir werden ueber das kommende Jahr die Augen offen halten um ggf. etwas fuer uns  Treffenderes zu finden). Das Haus hat drei Stockwerke und insgesamt mehr als hinreichend Wohnraum fuer 2 Personen. Es ist darueber hinaus teilweise moebliert - Einbaukueche, Einbauschraenke in Wohnzimmer und Schlafzimmer (mit begehbarem Kleiderschrank), Bad/Dusche/Toilette auf jedem Stockwerk, etc., etc.
Es fuehrt eine Sackgasse zum Haus und in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft lebt die Mutter der Vermieterin, gemeinsam mit einer Hausangestellten, was ich als positiv beurteile. Das Haus hat zwar m.E. hinreichende Schutzeinrichtungen gegen moegliche diebische Einsteiger, doch erachte ich die beiden Damen als einen weiterer Schutz fuer das Haus und die naechere Umgebung - denen entgeht nichts und sollte sich da mal jemand herumtreiben der dort nicht hingehoert, dann sollten sich jene auf ein, einem Gaensealarm vergleichbaren, Spektakel einrichten.

Die Miete wurde auf 25.000 Baht/Monat runterverhandelt und beinhaltet alle Nebenkosten (auch jene fuer die Wachleute an der Zufahrt zum Gelaende und fuer die Muellabfuhr, etc.) bis auf Wasser, Strom und Telefon/Internet. 
Bezueglich der bewohnbaren Quadratmeterzahl habe ich keine Details - wird im Mietvertrag definiert werden  (Unterzeichnung erfolgt am Do. dieser Woche, da ich dem Vermieter noch ein paar Tage Zeit geben wollte eine letzte grosse Reinigungs- und Optimierungsaktion zu starten), aber wie bereits geschrieben ist das Haus fuer uns allemal hinreichend gross.

Noch irgend welche Fragen?
Stehe dafuer gerne zur Verfuegung. 
...und Pit - in welchem Stadtteil/Ampoer hast Du Deine Zelte aufgeschlagen?

maeeutik

----------


## pit

Die Details lesen sich doch gut.

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren ein ähnliches Townhouse auch mit 3 Etagen in Tung Kru gekauft (ist auf der anderen Seite der Bumipol Brücke). Hatte das für 600kB ersteigern können. Dann nochmal rund 700kB reingesteckt für den inneren Umbau. Ist o.k. Problem in unseren Tagen ist halt nur mit den Parkmöglichkeiten für zwei Autos. Die Soi ist recht eng.

Gruß Pit

 ::

----------


## maeeutik

Hallo "Pit",




> Die Details lesen sich doch gut.
> Ich habe vor einigen Jahren ein ähnliches Townhouse auch mit 3 Etagen in Tung Kru gekauft (ist auf der anderen Seite der Bumipol Brücke). Hatte das für 600kB ersteigern können. Dann nochmal rund 700kB reingesteckt für den inneren Umbau. Ist o.k. Problem in unseren Tagen ist halt nur mit den Parkmöglichkeiten für zwei Autos. Die Soi ist recht eng.
> Gruß Pit


Tung Kru - liegt dies dann in Prabadaeng oder schon in Samut Prakan?
Ein guter Freund von mir wohnt in Samut Prakan (Soi Bearing). Allerdings treffen wir uns meist hier im Yannawa Aera oder in Klong Toey (weniger bei ihm zu Hause, was aber auch vorkommt) - dort ist der Sitz seiner Firma.

Hinsichtlich Deines Invests kann ich natuerlich wenig sagen - der damalige Zustand und letztendlich auch die tatsaechliche Lage bestimmten wohl den Preis. Nur, was meinst Du mit "ersteigert"? Wo kann man hier Immobilien ersteigern?

Ein letztes noch. 
Ja, auch wir wuerden ein Problem haben, sollten wir uns dazu entschliessen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt  ein zweites Auto anzuschaffen. Auch unsere Soi bietet dafuer zu wenig Platz.

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

Na dann gratuliere ich mal zum neuen Heim und wünsche einen stressfreien Einzug ::

----------


## maeeutik

Hallo "schiene",

wie bereits geschrieben ist das Haus ein ganzes Stueck weit gut moebliert. Unser Einzug wird sich demnach genau so  darstellen wie er ist: "Ein Umzug aus einem Hotel". 



> Na dann gratuliere ich mal zum neuen Heim und wünsche einen stressfreien Einzug


 Danke, den werde ICH zumindest haben. 
Meine Frau wird sicherlich einiges aus Ihrem Haus in Nonthaburi beischaffen (z.B. alles fuer die Kueche, das Schlafzimmer und die Badezimmer/Toiletten) - nur DAS, managed sie.

Ich bin in der naechsten Woche gefragt wenn unser Wein aus dem Zoll-Lager angeliefert wird. Immerhin 3.000 Flaschen deutscher Praedikatswein. 
Um dessen Lagerung kuemmere dann ich mich - bitte verkneif Dir Kommentare die sich auf meine jetzt privilegierte Situation anspielen - der Wein ist fuer den Verkauf bestimmt und steht nicht ausschliesslich fuer meinen Konsum zur Verfuegung. 
Ja, das ist eine traurige Sache - und das habe ich auch meine Frau schon wissen lassen.

maeeutik

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ich bin in der naechsten Woche gefragt wenn unser Wein aus dem Zoll-Lager angeliefert wird. Immerhin 3.000 Flaschen deutscher Praedikatswein. 
> 
> maeeutik


Hallo maeeutik,
das mit dem Zoll interessiert mich auch 
hoffentlch kein böses Erwachen

----------


## maeeutik

Hallo "Willi W",



> Hallo maeeutik,
> das mit dem Zoll interessiert mich auch 
> hoffentlch kein böses Erwachen


Warum denkst Du, dass es ein boeses Erwachen geben koennte?

Selbstverstaendlich waerden alle Importsteuern bezahlt und das sind zusammengerechnet 311% plus (beim Verkauf) die 7% MwSt. Die Einfuhr von Alkohol wird in Thailand sehr restriktiv gehandhabt. Neben entsprechenden Lizenzen sind gesicherte Lagerraeume (fuer die Lagerung der Alkoholika) nach- bzw. auszuweisen.

maeeutik

----------


## pit

> Tung Kru - liegt dies dann in Prabadaeng oder schon in Samut Prakan?


Prapadeng liegt bereits in der Provinz von Samutprakarn. Tung Kru gehört zu Bangkok.

 ::

----------


## pit

> Nur, was meinst Du mit "ersteigert"? Wo kann man hier Immobilien ersteigern?


Die Möglichkeit gibt es, wenn ein "Besitzer" seine Verbindlichkeiten bei der kreditgebenden Bank für eine gewisse Zeit nicht erfüllt hat. Dann setzt Die Bank den ausstehenden Betrag als Minimum an und dann kann man so für nen Monat bieten. 

Voraussetzung ist natürlich, man bekommt den Vorgang mit!

 ::

----------


## maeeutik

Hallo "Pit",

ich bleibe mal noch an dieser Sache dran - interessiert mich - und hoffe Dich damit nicht allzusehr zu nerven.
Und damit dann zu Deinem nachfolgenden Beitrag:


> ... Dann setzt Die Bank den ausstehenden Betrag als Minimum an und dann kann man so für nen Monat bieten...


Kann eine Bank dies von sich aus tun oder gehen da gerichtliche Aktivitaeten vorweg?
Und was hat man unter "... kann ... einen Monat bieten..." zu verstehen?

Dann noch, ...



> ...Voraussetzung ist natürlich, man bekommt den Vorgang mit!


...wie bekommt man solche Vorgaenge nun in der Realitaet mit?

Uebrigens - richtig ist natuerlich, dass Prapadaeng schon zu Samut Prakan gehoert - es nur so, dass ich in meinen Reden (gegenueber meiner Frau und auch meinen thailaendischen Freunden) die Unterscheidung Prapadaeng und Samut Prakan fuehre um dabei, in meiner Argumantation, schon die Eineindeutigkeit des Standortes zu beschreiben.
Doch, wo liegt nun Tung Kru?
Ich koennte meine Frau fragen, nur die schlaeft bereits und morgen frueh habe ich dann vielleicht vergessen sie zu fragen.

maeeutik

----------


## TeigerWutz

> .....wo liegt nun Tung Kru?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ...das sind zusammengerechnet 311% plus (beim Verkauf) die 7% MwSt.


Hallo maeeutik,
genau an das dachte ich,
dazu rechnen muss man ja auch den Transport
bleibt denn da noch was über  ::

----------


## pit

> Kann eine Bank dies von sich aus tun oder gehen da gerichtliche Aktivitaeten vorweg?
> Und was hat man unter "... kann ... einen Monat bieten..." zu verstehen?
> ...wie bekommt man solche Vorgaenge nun in der Realitaet mit?


Da geht mit Sicherheit was vorweg! Bin mit den Verfahren in Thailand natürlich nicht vertraut. Aber eines ist Sicher, wenn die Bank ein Haus zur Zwangsversteigerung ausschreibt, sind alle rechtlich notwendigen Schritte getan! Der Zeitraum von einem Monat ist der, in dem man Gebote abgeben kann. Musst Dir das wie bei Ebay vorstellen. Die Bank macht das kundig in der entsprechenden Zweigstelle, die den Kredit gewährt hat als auch durch einen Anschlag am entsprechenden Objekt.




> Uebrigens - richtig ist natuerlich, dass Prapadaeng schon zu Samut Prakan gehoert - es nur so, dass ich in meinen Reden (gegenueber meiner Frau und auch meinen thailaendischen Freunden) die Unterscheidung Prapadaeng und Samut Prakan fuehre ...
> Doch, wo liegt nun Tung Kru?


Ist auch richtig, wenn man Prapadaeng und Samut Prakan als Städte betrachtet! Die Situation ist vergleichbar mit dem Ruhrpott.

Die Lage von Tung Kru ist auf dem Kartenausschnitt von TW eingezeichnet.

 ::

----------

